# QR25DE Altima Oil Pressure light comes on during idle



## Please HelpMy Altima (Feb 22, 2016)

The Oil light comes on during idle on my 02 Altima. Its not on any other time, just during idle. (while in drive or park, either one)

I have checked the oil level and its good.

What can this be?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Several possibilities:
- Bad oil pressure sensor or harness connector.
- Plugged up oil filter.
- Plugged up oil strainer pickup located in oil pan.
- Worn oil pump.
- Worn rod/main bearings.


----------

